# Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2003 Prominentes Cigar Review - Mildly mannered and complex



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2003 Prominentes Cigar Review - Mildly mannered and complex*

Review based on one cigar only. Great appearance with a maduro wrapper, no veins to speak of, it really is beautiful. Construction is great, it bur...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2003 Prominentes Cigar Review - Mildly mannered and complex


----------

